# Need help with broken nail



## rjhammy (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi! I noticed that Steve, my little 3-year old boy had blood in his cage... so I checked his paws. Sure enough, he has a ripped nail. My guess was that it got caught on a loose thread from a stuffed toy I gave him a few days ago. I have removed his toys except for his fleece baggie and his wheel.

It has since scabbed over. He won't let me touch it (although I'm sure I can persuade him with some mealworms and lovin'). He's eating/drinking/pooping/walking fine.

What should I do now? Just monitor it? Or is there something extra that I need to do?

Thanks.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Monitor it. If it's poopy, you can give him a gentle foot bath without soap. I would take the wheel out to let it heel. You can also use regular polysporin (NOT pain relief nor extra-strength) to speed the healing process. Did the nail break and now need to be trimmed?


----------



## rjhammy (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks silvercat. I don't think the nail broke off.... more like ripped out. I can't even see a nail on his toe.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

If it's an open wound, I'd go with cleaning, polysporing (regular NOT extra strength) and keeping the wheel out until the wound heals. Is he on fleece or bedding?


----------



## rjhammy (Oct 9, 2008)

No open wound... its scabbed over. He has a fleece sleeping bag, but I use carefresh bedding.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Exact same thing happened to my hedgehog a while back. It looked like the entire toe nail was gone. Like everyone else has said just clean in daily until it looks healed (I think it might already be if it's scabbed over), put regular polysporin on to prevent infection and give him a wheel break for a day or two. Other than that, you should see the nail growing back in about a week or two, but I think it took a bit longer until it was fully grown back if I remember correctly.

I would keep an eye out for swelling, redness and puss (regular infection signs) and if for whatever reason you notice any of these call your vet. I know with dogs, whenever a nail gets broken to the point of quick exposure, antibiotics are always needed, but when I called my vet about my hedgehog's nail they said everything I was doing was just fine so you should be good!

EDIT: and keep an eye out to make sure no carefresh gets stuck to the wound as well.


----------



## rjhammy (Oct 9, 2008)

Gave Steve a warm foot bath, and his finger started bleeding again. I put on some polysporin.

Should I switch him to fleece bedding?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

For healing purposes the fleece might be better. The carefresh may be rubbing the wound?
For general use, I prefer fleece, easier to clean, you can notice any injuries, spots or discharge on the fabric rather than loosing it in carefressh, and from an owners perspective I think it looks nicer


----------

